# Hunt club membership



## Randy E. Engle (Mar 8, 2017)

We might be looking to add 1 member to our 200 acre tract in Talbot Co. Georgia...at this time we have 4 committed members...we are located approx. 7 to 8 miles south of Big Lazer WMA...we have quite a lot of mature white and red oak, some pine and other hardwood and creek on the tract...we are mature serious hunter's that allow no drinking...we share our stands as long as you respect the area and stand and leave it like you found it...our camp on this tract has power but no water at this time...the 4 of us at the moment have this as a second tract to hunt so many times maybe 1 or 2 will be all that is on the tract...this is a QDM co. and we only allow 3 doe's to be taken by each member...if interested and have questions call if you like...membership for deer and turkey will be $600.00 due around mid august...we also have nice deer feeders we use from time to time and plan on doing a nice food plot about 1 to maybe 2 acres this deer season and also use mineral licks. 

Thanks,
Randy
cell   770-362-7623


----------



## nickel back (Mar 9, 2017)

how much


----------



## Randy E. Engle (Mar 9, 2017)

The membership is $600.00 due around mid August...that will cover deer and turkey season.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 13, 2017)

what are your rules on bucks?

How many have you killed in the last 3 years?

Would my son be allowed to hunt in the same stand with me?


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 13, 2017)

what are your rules on bucks?

How many have you killed in the last 3 years?

Would my son be allowed to hunt in the same stand with me?


----------



## Randy E. Engle (Mar 14, 2017)

We are a QDM county and the rules are the buck must have 4pt.s on one side...if it is a first buck since hunting then you can shoot what you like as long as it has 4pts. on one side...if you have hunted for awhile and have taken some bucks over the years then we encourage everyone to let the small bucks walk...I personally have not killed what I consider a nice buck in 3 years...I have seen some nice bucks on the trail camera's and in the stand and so have my hunting friends but we let a lot of deer walk and wait for the big one...yes your son can hunt with you in the same stand...and also the limit on doe's is 3...and we have not killed a doe in 2 year's...we pretty much big buck hunt...call me if you like.

Randy


----------



## Randy E. Engle (Mar 24, 2017)

We are full at this time with the number of members we want on our lease.


----------

